# Computer Shutting Down Due to Overheating CPU



## pcdoctor2 (Dec 13, 2011)

Hey there:

Title says it all. My computer shut down on me twice tonight due to the fact that I think my CPU is overheating. The reason I say this is because it looks like there's a lot of dirt and dust in the heatsink. I did buy a can of compressed air last month but being that I'm nervous of stuff, I probably didn't blow it out that well or maybe it's the fact that the dirt is caked on and that I need to actually take the heatsink off the CPU and manually clean it. Now I haven't done it on the computer I have, but did it once on an older computer I used to have. But on the older computer, I could take off the fan and not the actual heatsink itself, but on this computer, it looks like I would have to take off the actual heatsink. Now when I built this computer, it said that I didn't need any thermal grease/heatsink compound since the CPU already had some type of thing on it. But I believe that I would need to have some of that stuff this time. Is that correct? What I'm also worried about is either putting too much or too little of the stuff on.

The CPU is an Intel Core 2 Duo Processor running at 3.0 GHz. I put this computer together in 2008. Now it is in an environment where there's cigarette smoke and now we are in an apartment that has a fireplace in it and it has gotten some fireplace smoke too. I think this is why it's shutting down. What should I do about this problem?

Also, I have a big case fan that will sometimes start up with a grinding noise and doesn't go up to full speed. Usually when this happens, I do not let the PC boot all the way up into the OS and after letting the computer run for a minute or two, I will turn off the computer, turn it back on and it seems to be normal again. What's the cause of the grinding fan/not getting up to full power?


----------



## makinu1der2 (Jan 1, 2008)

Post the complete specs of the PC.

Motherboard-CPU-RAM-Graphics card-Power Supply brand/wattage

Post the temps and voltage readings from the BIOS.

Removing the heatsink to clean would be a good idea.

You will need to thoroughly clean the old thermal material from the heatsink and CPU then apply a new application.

There are numerous tutorials and videos to show the process.

Arctic Silver Incorporated - Route to Product Instructions for Arctic Silver 5

As to your fain may need cleaning, could be failing,or power issue.


----------



## pcdoctor2 (Dec 13, 2011)

The motherboard is an ASUS P5Q SE Plus

When I built the computer, I originally put in 2 GB of RAM. I since upgraded it to 4 GB

The video card is an ATI Radeon 4850 I believe It's 512 MB

It has a 500 Watt Power Supply. I don't recall the brand off the top of my head

It;s a 640 GB Sata Hard Drive running windows 7 home premium.


----------



## makinu1der2 (Jan 1, 2008)

Check the temp and voltage readings in the BIOS.


----------



## pcdoctor2 (Dec 13, 2011)

I just checked, but as of this point, the temps were 61.5 C/143 F and they were going up a bit too and the fan motors are starting to sound a bit higher. I did watch some videos and it looks rather risky. I may end up having to take it in.


----------



## greenbrucelee (Apr 24, 2007)

you need to get those temps down by taking of the cooler and clean the cooler and cpu wih 90% isopropyl alcohol or arti clean 1 & 2 and apply fresh paste.

I would also recommend that you get a decent make of power supply and replace it as obviously you not knowing the make means its a piece of junk. However you can open the case and look at the label on it to find out what it is.

You should have a 550w psu in your system

The psu is the most important component. xfx,seasonic and corsair make the best


----------



## pcdoctor2 (Dec 13, 2011)

The power supply that I put in is this kind:

Newegg.com - Antec Basiq BP500UB 500W ATX12V Version 2.01 Active PFC Power Supply - Power Supplies

I put it in this type of computer case: 
Newegg.com - Antec Three Hundred Black Steel ATX Mid Tower Computer Case

The case already came with the two big fans that are in it. The one on the top is the one that sometimes grinds at startup but goes away after the computer's been running for a couple of minutes and by turning it off/on.

Of course, I built this system in 2008.


----------



## greenbrucelee (Apr 24, 2007)

what were the voltages for the 3.3,5 and 12v readings in the BIOS?

that psu is rubbish should be 550w quality make.


----------



## Tyree (May 10, 2009)

Redo the Thermal paste as suggested by greenbrucelee.
Your PSU is poor quality and not 80+ certified and that can also contribute to higher temps. You should be at 550W with a good quality 80+ certified unit. SeaSonic-XFX-Corsair (nor the CX or GS Series).


----------



## pcdoctor2 (Dec 13, 2011)

OK I took my computer to have it cleaned out last week and all was going fine until just today. I was doing something and the computer shut down on me again. I don't know why it did and I don't think it has to do with the CPU temperature. It was at about 120 degrees farenheight. Now I will say that the computer is up in the loft area of my apartment where it does get rather warm. Not sure if that has to do with it. But what could be the cause?


----------



## greenbrucelee (Apr 24, 2007)

check the voltages in the BIOS

as said atleast twice before your psu is low quality and should be replaced.

why did you have to take to somewhere to get cleaned? couldn't you get a can of compressed air and do it yourself?


----------



## pcdoctor2 (Dec 13, 2011)

Tried compressed air and that didn't work. It was caked on black stuff. Voltage readings are normal. About how much would I expect to spend for a good power supply and what one do you recommend?


----------



## greenbrucelee (Apr 24, 2007)

have you cleaned of the old thermal paste and reapplied as suggested?

seasonic,xfx and corsair (not cx or gs models)


----------



## pcdoctor2 (Dec 13, 2011)

The guy I took the computer to to have cleaned out blew it out with powerful compressed air than I had. Taking the heatsink off, cleaning off the old thermal paste and reapplying new is something that I am not comfortable of doing myself. I'm afraid of either putting too much paste on or damaging something when trying to get the old stuff off.


----------



## Amd_Man (Jan 27, 2009)

As mentioned several times earlier your PSU is complete junk and not up to the job. One would think that a user with the user name pcdoctor2 would already know this to be true. You need at minimun a quality 550w psu.


----------



## greenbrucelee (Apr 24, 2007)

how to put on thermal compound http://www.arcticsilver.com/pdf/appmeth/int/vl/intel_app_method_vertical_line_v1.1.pdf

you must clean of the old compound by using 90% isopropyl alcohol and a lint free cloth although some cofee filters will do the job or you can use arti clean 1 & 2 instead of alcohol.


----------



## pcdoctor2 (Dec 13, 2011)

I have a question. Why would you not recommend CX types of power supplies? What's wrong with them?


----------



## Tyree (May 10, 2009)

CX, as well as almost the entire Corsair lineup, are supplied by a lower quality manufacturer.
Stay with SeaSonic & XFX for insured quality/reliability.

XFX Core Edition PRO550W (P1-550S-XXB9) 550W ATX12V 2.2 & ESP12V 2.91 SLI Ready CrossFire Ready 80 PLUS BRONZE Certified Active PFC Power Supply - Newegg.com

SeaSonic S12II 620 Bronze 620W ATX12V V2.3 / EPS 12V V2.91 80 PLUS BRONZE Certified Active PFC Power Supply - Newegg.com

If you want Corsair, this is one of the very few SeaSonic made units they still offer: CORSAIR HX series HX650 650W ATX12V v2.2 / EPS12V 2.91 SLI Ready 80 PLUS GOLD Certified Modular Active PFC Power Supply - Newegg.com


----------

